
OneOps – Open-source cloud ops platform from Walmart - numo16
http://www.oneops.com/
======
bitdeveloper
"Accelerating product delivery in the Digital Economy through Continuous
Application Lifecycle Management of Cloud-based Workload, backed by
@WalmartLabs"

I think you could work on that elevator pitch a little - it seems like it's
been workshopped by a committee, and doesn't really tell me anything.

~~~
arturadib
I was just about to post the same thing. So much business-speak, no idea what
in the world this could be.

~~~
workitout
You might want to brush up on business speak, that's the real reason for
writing the vast majority of all software ever written or that will be written
in this century.

~~~
int_handler
The point is that it is possible to be able to pitch a technology to
management without being overly opaque and sounding like a bag of buzzwords.

Also, keep in mind that different industries are accustomed to different sets
of terminology. Engineers at tech companies don't usually use terms such as
"product delivery" and "Continuous Application Lifecycle Management." To us,
"multi-cloud orchestrator" is a much clearer way to describe this technology.

No need to be so condescending.

~~~
cdcarter
It's odd, I am an engineer at a tech company that works on the Salesforce
stack so I use the phrase "product delivery" all the time and "continuous
application lifecycle management" is a perfectly normal phrase to me. It's
really all about different industries, even within "tech".

------
shanemhansen
So walmart thought this startup was worth buying to manage all their different
applications running in different clouds. Fast forward a couple years and
they've now open sourced the entire product. That's pretty cool.

~~~
willyk
agreed it's great to see this sort of path, and that the tech has been open
sourced

------
dubcanada
I've been reading [http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-
concepts/](http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-concepts/) to try and understand
what it is. I still have zero idea...

~~~
voidlogic
Its a Multi-Cloud Orchestrator. It lets you abstract multiple cloud providers,
so you can say use Azure, S3 , Rackspace Openstack, your own openstack and
your own VMware all at the same time, and have unified management.

At the moment it supports any cloud with a OpenStack endpoint/integration.

Blog post: [http://www.walmartlabs.com/2016/01/oneops-now-
available/](http://www.walmartlabs.com/2016/01/oneops-now-available/)

~~~
ultramancool
Thank you. Now that you've summarized this, this sounds like a great idea, a
good way to kill lock-in on cloud platforms. I don't know why they couldn't
write something so simple and concise...

~~~
stonogo
...kill lock-in, as long as everyone in the whole world acts like an OpenStack
interface. Not interested.

~~~
voidlogic
So their is no standard on how to present your cloud to the world ATM. I think
you would be happy that widely used open-source project like OpenStacks
interface is being adopted.

I'm sure if you want OneOps to support a non-OpenStack interface that should
be possible too, they already support Microsoft Azure for example.

------
willejs
The chef code that deploys all the apps is pretty old skool, copy pasta'd from
opensource cookbooks in alot of places, will never pass food critic or
rubocop, and has no tests. I wouldn't really want to run that code on
anything.

~~~
workitout
Because opensource cookbooks are unreliable or people should only rely on your
cookbooks? Or old skool isn't new skool so it should be wholly disregarded?

~~~
willejs
open source or not, they should follow the best practices, these don't. The
fact is, really old open source cookbooks have been copy pasted, with the
maintainers names changed, and hacked on top of. For example, the MySQL
cookbook. This is against the apache2 licence that they were originally
distributed under.

~~~
rhizome
Sure, maybe at a company with enough resources to throw at code quality, but
this is Walmart we're talking about.

~~~
willejs
How much profit do they make a year? :/

------
ealexhudson
Struggling to wade through the thicket of buzzwords. What is this? Looks a bit
like OpenShift or something?

~~~
mansilladev
Chef heavy. Reminds me of AWS OpsWorks.

And by the way, it's not just OpenStack. Looks like it's also tooled for AWS.

~~~
willejs
Theres alot of really badly written chef code in there at that. :/

------
rodionos
It's great to see established companies experiment with OSS. The issue I see
is that they make their projects go live/public a little bit late to be usable
'as is'. By the time they open source their tooling, the stack maybe out of
synch with the latest and greatest. Just the fact OneOps is using nagios
checks for monitoring tells you a lot.

------
phildougherty
This looks pretty complicated/heavy based on
[http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-
concepts/](http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-concepts/)

Has anyone seen anything talking about resource requirements for deploying
this? The fact that Cassandra, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL are all involved plus
much more makes me think the requirements must be quite high.

Edit: nevermind
[http://oneops.github.io/admin/prerequisites/](http://oneops.github.io/admin/prerequisites/)

------
mey
I'm not sure my brain is up to wading through the site trying to figure out
_what_ this is. Can someone break this down into it's purpose and components?
Is it a code deployment system, container manager, open-stack,
chef/puppet/fabric?

[http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-concepts/#oneops-system-
ar...](http://oneops.github.io/admin/key-concepts/#oneops-system-architecture)

Side note, every-time I see an enterprise message bus, I throw up in my mouth
a little.

~~~
SureshG
It's a multi-cloud application orchestrator. OneOps lets you design your
application in a cloud agnostic way (by abstracting multiple cloud providers).
It manages your application's design, deployments, operations & monitoring. At
the moment these cloud providers are supported -
[http://oneops.com/integrations.html#clouds](http://oneops.com/integrations.html#clouds)

------
pm90
I'm kinda surprised by this. My impression was that Walmart Labs had great
success in deploying a pure-openstack private cloud in record time which was
immense in scale. Why would they want to deploy to other clouds?

[https://www.openstack.org/summit/vancouver-2015/summit-
video...](https://www.openstack.org/summit/vancouver-2015/summit-
videos/presentation/walmart-and-039s-cloud-journey)

~~~
detaro
theories:

* cloud bursting during high load

* disaster recovery

* putting things in geographic regions where they don't have their own hardware

~~~
Nelson69
Here is one:

Since Amazon is basically Walmart without brick and mortar and they make some
compelling money from their AWS, why wouldn't Walmart be interested in getting
in to that business?

------
perseusprime11
Isn't labs just another way to say we are better and elite than the rest of
the engineers who are working on run the business products?

------
ashayh
Are engineers the target audience or PHBs?

They should have put up a blog post with an overview like this one:
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/global-continuous-
delive...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/global-continuous-delivery-
with.html)

------
thoughtpalette
I think it's great that Walmart is posting OS libs, but this page design could
use some TLC.

------
frik
"OneOps Open-Source PaaS now available!" January 25th, 2016 says their press
section (scroll down):
[http://oneops.com/about.html](http://oneops.com/about.html)

------
pjc50
This looks like oneopsmanship ..

------
serg33v
it's looks like just control panel for all your clouds. If you have only aws,
i don't see any profit of using this.

~~~
antongribok
As your business grows at some point it may be cheaper to run your own cloud
(OpenStack or something else), and you can start migrating your workloads with
a PaaS layer like this.

At my previous employer the loaded TCO for running in-house OpenStack was
45-50% of AWS (the company used both).

~~~
dmourati
Are you sure about that? Did you factor in power?

~~~
antongribok
"Loaded TCO" means gear, space, power, cooling, transit, people... Those are
high-level, and I don't remember a bunch of things that went into the 5-year
TCO model but it was complex.

If you have the talent and scale it's certainly doable, and like I said, we
were at less than half of AWS. There are plenty of examples, one that comes to
mind that is NOT hyper-scale is Server Fault.

------
wyclif
Is this what @joshu has been working on?

------
dschiptsov
Java/Tomcat

Why, for the love of God, why?

------
brento
No Python support. Moving on.

~~~
lnkmails
You might want to take a look at
[https://github.com/StackStorm/st2](https://github.com/StackStorm/st2) if you
want python support, chatops, UI, a GUI editor for writing workflows and a
strong community.

Disclaimer: I am a programmer at StackStorm. I'd be happy to help.

~~~
AndyNemmity
I love stackstorm, and chatops, but don't quite see how it's comparable to
this cloud project.

~~~
epowell2015
Fair enough. +1 to ChatOps enabled via StackStorm. Disclosure - I work at
StackStorm. What we have seen is that over time event driven automation can
play the role of any such opinionated approach to cloud orchestration and even
as an alternative to heavy reliance on PAAS layers. Event driven automation
like StackStorm tends to err on the side of flexibility (use your own scripts,
click together the workflows, do your own IFTTT) whereas solutions like OneOps
are more polished out of the box and more focused on a particular pipeline.
Having said that - StackStorm for ChatOps and especially remediation is the
most common way people adopt StackStorm and that use case is quite different
than the Walmart project.

------
gmtgmt
so is this is a tool like Ansible without using Python modules and taking the
GUI driven approach?

------
phildougherty
Check out [https://containership.io](https://containership.io) \- Also open
source and works in any data center.

Edit: Full disclosure, I am the founder of ContainerShip.

~~~
sciurus
You might want to add a disclaimer about your relationship to Containership.

~~~
phildougherty
Point taken! Added.

